# Isp3 & Php



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

Mal grob gefragt suphp installier ich wie in den howtos PHP5 im suphp modus oder ? und was mache ich dann, weill wenn ich das so mache will er bei mir alles downloaden .


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Es sollte eigentlich reichen, einfach mod_suphp zu installieren.

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der Datei des entsprechenden vhost aus dem /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ Verzeichnis.


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

wie jetzt einfach


```
apt-get install  libapache2-mod-suphp
```


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/clients/client0/web2/web
    ServerName lol.de
        ServerAdmin webmaster@lol.de
        ErrorLog /var/clients/client0/web2/log/error.log

        ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
        ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
        ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
        ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
        ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
        ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
        ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html

    # cgi enabled
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/clients/client0/web2/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web2 client0
    # suphp enabled
    suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web2 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
    suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php



</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

ok warte mal ein schritt weiter aber er meckert bei wordpress wegen rechten



> Entschuldige, aber dieses Verzeichnis ist nicht beschreibbar. Entweder Du änderst die Schreibrechte Deines WordPress-Verzeichnisses , oder Du erstellst die Datei wp-config.php manuell.


ls -la ergibt dies


```
drwxr-xr-x 7 web2 client0  4096 2008-09-01 18:18 wp-admin
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

> apt-get install  libapache2-mod-suphp


ja, genau.

Aktualisier bitte mal Deine Installation mit der letzten SVN Version durch Aufruf von:

ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh

auf der Shell als root. Danach editier mal das web, deaktiviere php, klick auf speichern und dann aktivier suphp wieder. Warte dann so 2 Minuten und poste den neuen Inhalt des vhost nochmal.


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> ok warte mal ein schritt weiter aber er meckert bei wordpress wegen rechten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er will die config.php in ein Verzeichnis darüber schreiben, nicht in wp-admin. Wie sind denn die Rechte des "web" Verzeichnisses?


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

also last svn hab ich gestern gezogen 


```
drwxr-xr-x 6 web2 client0 4096 2008-09-01 18:18 web
```
gibts ne möglich keit das ich daten übernehme dann, bzw wie ist das mit svn daten. ändert sich die datenbank noch gross ? weill dann kann ich ja die daten der sql datenbank wieder überschreiben nach svn neu installation

Desweiteren muss ich sagen seit ich gestern svn akualisiert habe läuft das system web mässig mit anlegen und so ganz gut, nur mailserver der will noch nicht . 

Da hätte ich mal folgendes log


```
Sep  1 16:09:46 7ox postfix/qmgr[14180]: warning: connect to transport amavis: No such file or directory
Sep  1 16:09:47 7ox postfix/smtp[29960]: warning: host mail.lol.de[38.227.141.54]:25 greeted me with my own hostname isp.lol.de
Sep 1 16:09:47 7ox postfix/smtp[29960]: warning: host mail.lol.de[38.227.141.54]:25 replied to HELO/EHLO with my own hostname isp.lol.de
```
Mal allgemein wie is das wenn server bei mir daheim ist und der mailclient im selben Netzwerk ist mit versenden


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Die Rechte des Web Ordners sind ok. schalte bitte suphp mal aus und wieder ein, wie ich es oben gepostet habe. Dein Vhost enthält noch einen Bug, der schon seit einiger Zeit behoben ist.



> gibts ne möglich keit das ich daten übernehme dann, bzw wie ist das mit svn daten. ändert sich die datenbank noch gross ? weill dann kann ich ja die daten der sql datenbank wieder überschreiben nach svn neu installation


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Beim SVN Update gehen keine Daten verloren.



> Desweiteren muss ich sagen seit ich gestern svn akualisiert habe läuft das system web mässig mit anlegen und so ganz gut, nur mailserver der will noch nicht .


Bei Dirscheint der amavis nicht gestartet zu sein. Starte ihn mal bitte mit seinem start script und wenn er nicht läuft, sieh im error log nach. Bei mir läuft das System auch nach Neuinstallation ohne dass ich irgen ein Config File manuell ändern muss.


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Beim SVN Update gehen keine Daten verloren.


hm, aber  der installer übernimmt nicht meine sql daten.



> Bei Dirscheint der amavis nicht gestartet zu sein. Starte ihn mal bitte mit seinem start script und wenn er nicht läuft, sieh im error log nach




```
/etc/init.d/amavis start
Starting amavisd:   The value of variable $myhostname is "lol", but should have been
  a fully qualified domain name; perhaps uname(3) did not provide such.
  You must explicitly assign a FQDN of this host to variable $myhostname
  in /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-node_id, or fix what uname(3) provides as a host's
  network name!
(failed).
```


```
root@lol:~# hostname
lol.de
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Wie hast Du denn upgedatet? Mit dem Befehl:

ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh

sollte es gehen., mache ich mehrmals pro Tag und die Inhalte bleiben bei mir bestehen.


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Was steht denn als Hostname in der 05-node_id Datei? Die wird nicht von ISPConfig geschrieben sondern von apt, wenn Du amavis installierst. Hast Du vielleicht den Hostnamen nachträglich geändert oder so?


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

Da liegt der Fehler Till, ich mach das so 


```
cd /tmp
  svn export svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/
  cd trunk/install
```
und dann halt 


```
php -q install.php
```
aber schön das es auch einen kurzen weg nach rom gibt


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Die install.php wäre auch beim langen weg die falsche wahl, mach mal ein "ls" im trunk/install Verzeichnis. Da gibt es noch die vielsagende Datei "update.php"


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

> Was steht denn als Hostname in der 05-node_id Datei? Die wird nicht von ISPConfig geschrieben sondern von apt, wenn Du amavis installierst. Hast Du vielleicht den Hostnamen nachträglich geändert oder so?




```
use strict;

# $myhostname is used by amavisd-new for node identification, and it is
# important to get it right (e.g. for ESMTP EHLO, loop detection, and so on).

chomp($myhostname = `hostname --fqdn`);

# To manually set $myhostname, edit the following line with the correct Fully
# Qualified Domain Name (FQDN) and remove the # at the beginning of the line.
#
#$myhostname = "mail.example"

1;  # ensure a defined return
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Ok, und die Ausgabe von:

hostname --fqdn

ist? Ansonsten setz die Variable ggf manuell:

$myhostname = "lol.de"


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

> Da gibt es noch die vielsagende Datei "update.php"


Ja das war grad mein Gedanke bevor die antwort kam von dir, dann geht das wohl so


```
php -q update.php
```


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

```
hostname --fqdn
lol
```
ok also


```
chomp($myhostname = `lol.de --fqdn`);
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Ich bastel gerade am SuSE support für ISPConfig 3. Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass sich SUSE nicht ausstehen kann, warum müssen sie immer alles anders machen, als die anderen Distributionen...  Für die kann man immer gleich den halben Installer neu schreiben.


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

Suse war das nicht das system das "wie windows sein will" kann man noch näher sein als die. "Niemals wieder Suse haben will" Tuxianer würden Debian kaufen

Also des taugt ihm nicht 

chomp($myhostname = `lol.de --fqdn`);
aber wo holt der das raus diese fqdn?


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Nimm die Zeile einfach raus und schreib:

$myhostname = "lol.de";



> aber wo holt der das raus diese fqdn?


entwerder aus /etc/hostname oder lol.de steht nicht in /etc/hosts. Wenn Du /etc/hostname änderst, musst Du danach /etc/init.d/hostname.sh aufrufen.


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

ok amvis läuft jetzt, du hatest recht in der hosts datei war lol nicht drin aber wie mach ich das dann effektiv lokal soll das ganze zbsp. mutter.lan heißen und nach außen hin lol.de . reicht das über dns ? der server fungiert derzeit als fileserver dieser wird mir ebox verwaltet.


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Ich denke es sollte reichen, wenn Du die externe Domain z.B. als mydomain in der main.cf setzt.

Und zurück zum Ursprung, irgend wasneues zum Thema suphp?


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

hab ich gemacht in main.cf ,

suphp problem nicht gelösst, habe svn update gemacht



```
root@lol:/tmp/trunk/install# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
 * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                         [Mon Sep 01 20:55:19 2008] [warn] module suphp_module is already loaded, skipping
Syntax error on line 23 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/lol.de.vhost:
Invalid command 'suPHP_UserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
                                                                                                                                                [fail]
```
vhost 


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/clients/client0/web2/web
    ServerName lol.de
        ServerAdmin webmaster@lol.de
        ErrorLog /var/clients/client0/web2/log/error.log

        ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
        ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
        ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
        ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
        ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
        ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
        ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html

    # cgi enabled
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/clients/client0/web2/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web2 client0
    # suphp enabled
    suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web2 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
    suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php



</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2008)

Ok, mit der Fehlermeldung kommen wir schon weiter.  Ist das suphp Paket von debian oder a la ispconfig 2 komppiliert?


----------



## planet_fox (1. Sep. 2008)

is von ubunto und ich hab erst ala is2 installiert dann php5 per purge remove gelöscht neu installiert dann libapache2-mod-suphp installiert


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Ändere mal bitte den vhost manuell, indem Du die Zeilen:

suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web2 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php

änderst in:

<Directory>
suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web2 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php

</Directory>


Danach den apache neu starten.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

gesagt getan 


```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
 * Restarting web server apache2                                         [fail]
[Tue Sep 02 07:31:18 2008] [warn] module suphp_module is already loaded, skipping
Syntax error on line 22 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/lol.de.vhost:
<Directory> directive requires additional arguments
                                                                         [fail]
```


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Sorry, war schon etwas spät. muss natürlich so heißen:

<Directory /var/clients/client0/web2/web/>
suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web2 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php
</Directory>


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

ja das hab ich auch dann versucht, aber konnte auch nicht mehr zurück schreiben. mein  bus fährt hier per cronjob um 7:39 . aber der fehler bleibt bestehn


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Welcher Fehler genau, der "
directive requires additional arguments"?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

Ja


```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
 * Restarting web server apache2                                         [fail]
[Tue Sep 02 10:09:01 2008] [warn] module suphp_module is already loaded, skipping
Syntax error on line 24 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/7ox.de.vhost:
Invalid command 'suPHP_UserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
                                                                         [fail]
```
ah nett siehe vhost

die nummern ergeben sich durch folgenden befehl 


```
cat -n
```


```
22      <Directory /var/clients/client0/web2/web>
    23  suPHP_Engine on
    24      suPHP_UserGroup web2 client0
    25      AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
    26  suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php
    27
    28  </Directory>
```


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Und Du bist icher, dass mod_suphp auch geladen ist? ruf mal "a2enmod suphp" auf und starte apache neu.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

```
Und Du bist icher, dass mod_suphp auch geladen ist? ruf mal "a2enmod suphp" auf und starte apache neu.
```
Ja


```
root@lol:~# a2enmod suphp
This module is already enabled!
```
vielleicht hilft dir dies weiter 


```
root@lol:~# ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
alias.conf            autoindex.load  negotiation.conf  ssl.load
alias.load            cgi.load        negotiation.load  status.conf
auth_basic.load       dir.conf        perl.load         status.load
authn_file.load       dir.load        php5.conf         suexec.load
authz_default.load    env.load        php5.load         suphp.conf
authz_groupfile.load  fcgid.conf      rewrite.load      suphp.load
authz_host.load       fcgid.load      setenvif.conf
authz_user.load       mime.conf       setenvif.load
autoindex.conf        mime.load       ssl.conf
```
Ich lösche mal den host lol und leg ihn neu an


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Sieht soweit ok aus. Ich habe im Moment nur ein SuSE System installiert. Sonst schreib es bitte einfach mal in den Bugtracker, dann sehe ich mir das die nächsten Tage mal an.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

so lösche ich lol.de spricht der browser 


```
[B]Not Found[/B]

 The requested URL / was not found on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
```
Logisch gibts ja auch nicht nur im dns, ansonsten apache kennt den namen nicht.

Nun leg ich lol.de im isp wieder an, alles ok restart von apache


```
Invalid command 'suPHP_UserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```
vhost 


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/clients/client0/web8/web
    ServerName lol.de
        ServerAdmin webmaster@lol.de
        ErrorLog /var/clients/client0/web8/log/error.log

        ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
        ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
        ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
        ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
        ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
        ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
        ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html

    # suphp enabled
    suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web8 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
    suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php



</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2008)

Ja, das ist klar. Das hatten wir ja so auch schon exakt so getestet. Und das hier bring wirklich nichts?

<Directory /var/clients/client0/web8/web>
suPHP_Engine on
    suPHP_UserGroup web8 client0
    AddHandler x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
    suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php
</Directory>

Es ist der gleiche Code, den auch ISPConfig 2 benutzt und damit ist es in den letzten Versionen kompatibel zum suphp wie es bei den Linuxdistributionen mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

> Und das hier bring wirklich nichts?


Nur so


```
<Directory /var/clients/client0/web8/web>
suPHP_Engine on
#suPHP_UserGroup web8 client0
AddHandler x-httpd-php .php
suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php
</Directory>
```
das geht auch aber ist das selbe in grün


```
<Directory  /var/clients/client0/web8/web>

        php_admin_flag engine off
        suPHP_Engine On
        suPHP_ConfigPath "/etc/suphp.conf"
        #suPHP_UserGroup web8 client0
        AddHandler x-httpd-php .php
        suPHP_AddHandler x-httpd-php

</Directory>
```
Sobald die zeile suPHP_UserGroup web8 client0 drin steht kommt beim neu starten von apache2 folgendes


```
/etc/init.d/apache2 start
 * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                Syntax error on line 26 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/lol.de.vhost:
Invalid command 'suPHP_UserGroup', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```
auf der seite kommt ein 500er error


Ihm taugt das ned mit suphp, apache version ist diese

Server version: Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu)
Server built:   Jun 25 2008 13:54:13


----------



## planet_fox (2. Sep. 2008)

mit fast-cgi kann ich zwar phpini abfragen aber wordpress mag er immer noch nicht installieren. dafür glaube ich nen bug mini fehler gesehen zu haben 


```
FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web8//.php-fcgi-starter .php
```
ein slash zu viel oder


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2008)

> ein slash zu viel oder


Ja, den slash nehme ich raus.

Zu suphp: poste bitte mal den Inhalt der 
/etc/suphp.conf Datei.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

suphp


```
[global]
;Path to logfile
logfile=/var/log/suphp.log

;Loglevel
loglevel=info

;User Apache is running as
webserver_user=www-data

;Path all scripts have to be in
docroot=/

;Path to chroot() to before executing script
;chroot=/mychroot

; Security options
allow_file_group_writeable=true
allow_file_others_writeable=false
allow_directory_group_writeable=true
allow_directory_others_writeable=false

;Check wheter script is within DOCUMENT_ROOT
check_vhost_docroot=true

;Send minor error messages to browser
errors_to_browser=false

;PATH environment variable
env_path=/bin:/usr/bin

;Umask to set, specify in octal notation
umask=0077

; Minimum UID
min_uid=100

; Minimum GID
min_gid=100


[handlers]
;Handler for php-scripts
x-httpd-php=php:/usr/bin/php5-cgi

;Handler for CGI-scripts
x-suphp-cgi=execute:!self
```


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2008)

Sieht soweit ok aus. Werde das nochmal testen müssen. Möglicherweise muss man doch das suphp neu kompileieren wie bei ispconfig 2 

Suphp funktioniert zwar auch ohne "suPHP_UserGroup web8 client0" korrekt, aber dann laufen die Scripte immer unter dem Datei-Eigentümer. Wenn also der User web1_admin etwas im web1 hochgeladen hat, ist alles ok. Wenn Du aber aus Versehen eine Datei von web3 als root nach web1 verschoben hast, dann läuft diese auch in web1 als user web3 und könnte ggf. die mysql Zugangsdaten aus einer config Datei in web3 auslesen, was suPHP_UserGroup verhindern würde. Aber einige Linuxdistributionen haben das beim kompilieren deaktiviert 

Jetzt muss ich mir halt überlegen, entweder suphp manuell kompilieren lassen oder auf die zusätzliche Sicherheut der suPHP_UserGroup Direktive verzichten und darauf hoffen, dass die Dateien immer den richtigen Eigentümer haben. Habe aber halt schon oft auf migrierten Systemen von Kunden gesehen, dass jemand einfach Dateien aus einem tar.gz eines anderen Systems entpackt und dann in der Eile das chown vergisst und schon ist das Problem da.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

und wie läuft das mit fast-cgi , dann würde ich das derweil mal nutzen. wenn ich heute noch dazu komme schau ich mal was der debian test server hier in der arbeit meint zu suphp . Danke dir jedenfalls für die schnelle hilfe in den letten tagen !

Ich melde das agnze dann im Bugtracker  mit link hier her


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2008)

Für fast-cgi musst Du mod_fcgi installieren. Da sind einige Bugfixes im SVN vor einigen Tagen eingeflossen, müsten bei Dir schon drin sein. Ist unter Ubuntu aber noch nicht getestet seit die config umgestellt wurde.

Du kannst aber der Einfacheit halber auch erstmal nur im Template unter /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf/vhost.conf.master die problematischen Zeilen bei suphp auskommentieren, damit sollte suphp erstmal laufen.


----------



## TychoBLN (3. Sep. 2008)

huhu 

wann gibt es den den nächsten Versionssprung? 3.0.0.7?


----------



## planet_fox (3. Sep. 2008)

> wann gibt es den den nächsten Versionssprung? 3.0.0.7?


1. falsches thread, 2. wenn es fertig ist, es wird dann wohl eine information geben könnte ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von TychoBLN:


> huhu
> 
> wann gibt es den den nächsten Versionssprung? 3.0.0.7?


Schau am Besten mal in den Bugtracker, dort findest Du die Roadmap von ISPConfig 3:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=roadmap&project=3

Released wird, wenn alles für das entsprechende Release fertig ist. Wann das genau ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, daher gebe ich kein Release Datum vorher an, da es mit 99% sowieso nicht stimmen würde.


----------



## Blackwolf (10. Sep. 2008)

*seufz ...

Also ich bin gerade damit beschäftigt einen Server auf der Basis von Debian "Etch" und mit der neuen ISP3 aufzusetzen, ... als mich die Anforderung erreichte, PHP als CGI Modul zu installieren ... also wahrscheinlich mit php5-cgi.

Jetzt bin ich durch Eure Diskussion etwas in's Schwimmen gekommen.

Ist das dann mit einem


```
apt-get install php5-cgi
```
abgegessen oder ... muß ich dann noch 


```
apt-get install  libapache2-mod-suphp
```
hinterher setzen ?

Und ... lässt sich das ganze nachher über ISP-Config steuern oder habe ich dann in jedem Vhost 'ne Anpassung vorzunehmen?

Greetz ...
Blackwlf


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2008)

apt-get install php5-cgi

sollte ausreichen. Und dann php-cgi in den vhost Einstellungen wählen, wenn Du php aktivieren möchtest.



> oder habe ich dann in jedem Vhost 'ne Anpassung vorzunehmen?


nein.


----------



## Blackwolf (10. Sep. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Und dann php-cgi in den vhost Einstellungen wählen, wenn Du php aktivieren möchtest.


sprich: bei den Webs im Backend?


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2008)

Ja genau. Woanders gibt es auch garkeine Einstellungen zu den Webs in ISPConfig


----------



## Blackwolf (10. Sep. 2008)

Ich wollt' ja nur mal fragen .... 

Aber mal offtopic:

Kann man Euch eigentlich 'n Orden verleihen? Die Hilfe hier im Forum ist ja sensationös und schneller als Robert Blum auff'm Holzroller.

danke nochmal.

Greetz ...
Blackwlf


----------



## TychoBLN (12. Sep. 2008)

ich hab gerade gerafft wie man die aktuelle version aus der SVN einspielen kann  

Kann man den DocumentRoot von

```
<tmpl_var name='web_document_root'>
```
zu

```
/var/www/<tmpl_var name='domain'>/web
```
machen?

gibt es für diesen pfad eine alternative variable? sowas wie <tmpl_var name='web_document_root_www'>

suexec mag es nicht, wenn der webroot außerhalb von /var/www liegt


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2008)

ja, das sollte kein Problem sein. Zumindest nicht, solange Du die Definition zur Erstellung der Symlinks in den Server Einstellungen in ISPConfig nicht änderst


----------



## TychoBLN (12. Sep. 2008)

gibt es für den pfad der auf das symlink schaut eine alternative variable? sowas wie <tmpl_var name='web_document_root_www'>

Dass wäre flexibeler.

---

Übrigens funktioniert das Webinterface nicht ohne das anpassen der config mit fcgid.

bei mir sieht das mom. so aus: ist aber nur für fcgid:


```
<VirtualHost _default_:8080>
        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
        DocumentRoot /var/www/ispconfig/
        SuexecUserGroup ispconfig ispconfig

        <Directory /var/www/ispconfig/>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews +ExecCGI
                AllowOverride AuthConfig Indexes Limit Options FileInfo
                AddHandler fcgid-script .php
                FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/ispconfig/php-fcgi-starter .php
                AllowOverride None
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>

        ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
        CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access.log combined
        ServerSignature Off

</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Till (12. Sep. 2008)

Habe das mal in den Bugtracker übernommen.


----------

